

The Machine Stops by E.M. Forster (1909) - husein10
http://archive.ncsa.illinois.edu/prajlich/forster.html

======
ISL
Though it may not rise to the airy ranks of the front page, thank you.

It is an interesting idea.

 _Edit: Thank you for preserving a mortal hand's
revenge.[http://johnbakersblog.co.uk/the-joy-of-writing-by-wislawa-
sz...](http://johnbakersblog.co.uk/the-joy-of-writing-by-wislawa-szymborska/)
_

